# Two part printer issue



## G1028brad (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm using a Epson WF30 with Subink the carts are 3/4 full but the epson ink management pops up and shows ink nearly empty. Just know the ink empty light goes on and it doesn't allow me to continue. I pulled each cartridge one by one and putting them right back in and of course the red light goes out, this happened once before I don't want to keep pulling cartridges is there a way to by pass the ink management. I refill my carts every second day so there always topped off.

The second issue is I'm getting really good prints and lously looking nozzle checks I run a nozzle check at the start of each day and a test page it looks great, by sublimation work looks great. I ran a head cleaning but that did not fix the nozzle check. If I leave it alone I'm thinking there is an issue on the horizon right now I'm just holding my breath.


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

You contact a printing service man hope that issue solve it.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Contact who you got the cartridges from and see what they tell you..


----------

